# Keith Michaels Insurance-cheaper than last year!



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Had a very good bit of news this morning..definately expected a rise this year for my Insurance but instead it came to £651 as opposed to £807 last year..can`t quite believe it!..I spoke to Jeremy there who was very helpfull and told me that GTR rates are falling.Specialist Car Insurance :: Keith Michaels Insurance PLC dd/0208 329 1157


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Out of interest who is the actual insurer ? Is it Highway ?

On a general note on these types of threads, it's not just the broker that you should be telling us about, but the actual insurer/underwriter as they are the ones you will deal with in the event of a claim.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Good point..got a bit carried a way with it not being 50% more expensive than last year..Ok it looks like its Groupama Insurance company Ltd and it`s called Optima Plus car insurance.Hav`nt got the docs yet ..if there`s any more usefull detail i`ll let you know..


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

how do they cope with mods?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Turbotwo said:


> Good point..got a bit carried a way with it not being 50% more expensive than last year..Ok it looks like its Groupama Insurance company Ltd and it`s called Optima Plus car insurance.Hav`nt got the docs yet ..if there`s any more usefull detail i`ll let you know..


Group Ama are very good, they recently got purchased by Ageas making them even stronger.


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

Turbotwo said:


> Had a very good bit of news this morning..definately expected a rise this year for my Insurance but instead it came to £651 as opposed to £807 last year..can`t quite believe it!..I spoke to Jeremy there who was very helpfull and told me that GTR rates are falling.


Jeremy is a nice guy, managed to knock £150 off of mine last year.


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

Turbotwo said:


> Had a very good bit of news this morning..definately expected a rise this year for my Insurance but instead it came to £651 as opposed to £807 last year..can`t quite believe it!..I spoke to Jeremy there who was very helpfull and told me that GTR rates are falling.Specialist Car Insurance :: Keith Michaels Insurance PLC dd/0208 329 1157


Did it for the missus and saved her nearly £300.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

We're glad you're happy Turbotwo and TCarter! 

Adamantium: We specialise in modified car insurance so there's normally no issue at all involving vehicle modifications. Were you looking for a quote? 

Thanks everyone, 

Matt


----------

